

The busiest people at Apple right now... - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/The-busiest-people-at-Apple-right-now.aspx

======
melling
This story says duct tape will work. The following story in the Economist says
insulating tape will not work:

<http://www.economist.com/node/21008277>

Will any kind of tape work? Duct, electrical?

